# Clubman star of our show



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Our local Mini group had an outing today (About 50 cars) at the local city market. We had the only Clubman and it was definately a big hit...people were actually lined up to look at it several times for 4 hours! We could not believe how popular it was! BMW has another winner for sure.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Our local Mini group had an outing today (About 50 cars) at the local city market. We had the only Clubman and it was definately a big hit...people were actually lined up to look at it several times for 4 hours! We could not believe how popular it was! BMW has another winner for sure.


Way cool.

I just took delivery of our Clubman yesterday. It's definitely turned some heads. We're taking delivery of our 535xiT tomorrow, but I don't think it'll get as much excitement as the Clubman.


----------

